# Holey rock in saltwater??



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Can I put Texas holey rock in a saltwater tank? Will bacteria grow on it and make it live rock? Or would it be useless weight?


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*texas rock*

Yes it can be used for both marine fish only or reef set ups. It is denser so there will be a little less beneficia bacteria action though.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It'll work, but take months to become "live". If you keep your calcium levels high, hopefully the ugly stark white will become covered with colourful coraline algae. Holy rock is porous, which is an advantage.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

There is also a mineral rock the landscape guys here on the island call "travertine" and apparently it is out of Golden, B.C. Most hotsprings out in the B.C. bush have it, and I've been trying to locate a source.
The "travertine" (misnomer name) is much, much more porous than Texas Limestone but denser than most live rock. 
I understand Texas sources are down for supply but this mineral also exists somewhere in Washinton State. Does anyone know where it is?
appologies in advance if this is considered "highjacking" the thread
and hello from the island, gang!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Any rock you use in a sw tank should be researched to make sure it doesn't contain any harmful minerals or contaminants that could leach into the water over time.


----------



## babyreef (Nov 10, 2011)

IMO, for new tank set up I would recommend cured live rock bought from a reputable supplier if you are going reef. Yes you will need to contend with the hitchhikers that come with, but the benefits out weigh the draw backs. If it is a fish only tank stay with dry rock.


----------

